# Shouldn't use plumber's putty on acrylic tubs??



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

I just heard this... you shouldn't use plumber's putty on acrylic tubs or sink drains because it weakens the plastic and it will eventually cause cracks. In fact, Oatey's putty says DO NOT USE ON PLASTIC on the warning label.

So I'm looking for siliconized acrylic tub sealer latex but I can't find it anywhere. I've found some cryptic info about this kind of sealer online but both Home Depot and Lowe's had no idea...not suprised but you never know. I tried to use silicon caulk and it didn't really seal properly...probably didn't want to seal to the metal drain. What should I use? Right now, the drain has a slow drip right where the drain seal is.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I know Plumbers Putty is not for use on marble as the oil can stain it. Call a Plumbing Supply store and ask what they recommend. If the unit has the manufacturers name on it, see if there is a toll-free number to contact them.


----------

